# Pink/purple streak in pics when using live view



## g2 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi guys,

Need help with a technical issue I am facing, any help would be much appreciated.

I get a purple streak in long exposure pics when shooting using live view (I'm using a full spectrum converted 600D (T3i)) The streak is always at the same spot (bottom left) and is not present if I shoot via the viewfinder. 

It's there at all ISOs, though less visible in lower ISO settings (I just tried at ISO 200 and it was not visible until I did shadow recovery in post)

Pic below was taken with a lens cap on.







Any idea what's causing this? 

Cheers,
g2


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi g2. 
Could it be a light leak, try it in a dark room or in a box to remove external light sources? Did you cover the eyepiece with the little cover (or hang a lens cap over it)?
How about a scratch, or a fibre trapped under the replacement glass for the IR filter, could something like that apply pressure to the sensor and would that pressure cause an effect? Thinking like when pressure is applied to the front of an LCD screen?

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## g2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Graham,

Thanks for the reply.



Valvebounce said:


> Could it be a light leak, try it in a dark room or in a box to remove external light sources? Did you cover the eyepiece with the little cover (or hang a lens cap over it)?



I tried in a dark room with the lens cap on and the eyepiece covered and the streak is still there.



> How about a scratch, or a fibre trapped under the replacement glass for the IR filter, could something like that apply pressure to the sensor and would that pressure cause an effect? Thinking like when pressure is applied to the front of an LCD screen?



This appears unlikely as the streak doesn't show up when live view is off.


Can the camera LCD cause a light leak from within the camera?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2014)

Do you see the artifact when you capture the LV image first after the camera has been off for a while? The issue might not be light, but heat. It looks like 'amp glow' but that's usually in a corner. 

Have you tried contacting the company that did the spectrum conversion (assuming you didn't DIY)?


----------



## KacperP (Sep 23, 2014)

Kinda looks like light spot from single directional source at narrow angle.
If you have IR/UV filter removed, then it could be IR radiation from some component inside the camera, something that belongs to screen circuitry. Sometimes voltage stabilisers or voltage reference are made with LED sources.

If it's 600D, then I find it unlikely to be screen itself - screen is articulated and separated.

*I guess there is no IR detector below VF*


----------



## g2 (Sep 23, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Do you see the artifact when you capture the LV image first after the camera has been off for a while? The issue might not be light, but heat. It looks like 'amp glow' but that's usually in a corner.
> 
> Have you tried contacting the company that did the spectrum conversion (assuming you didn't DIY)?



Hi neuroanatomist,

The conversion was done by lifepixel around 2 years back, I only noticed the issue last week, I usually stick to ISO 100 for most of my shots but we went out for star trails this past Saturday and I bumped up the ISO and noticed this, I had seen it in ISO 100 shots sometime back but only when the exposures were really long (4-5mins+) and assumed it was heat from the sensor due to the long exposure.

The issue is present whether the camera has been off or in use for a while.

I am wondering whether it is heat as I tried a 30sec exposure in LV and the steak was there and then turned off LV and did a 2min exposure and it wasn't.

Thanks for your reply.

g2


----------



## g2 (Sep 23, 2014)

KacperP said:


> Kinda looks like light spot from single directional source at narrow angle.
> If you have IR/UV filter removed, then it could be IR radiation from some component inside the camera, something that belongs to screen circuitry. Sometimes voltage stabilisers or voltage reference are made with LED sources.
> 
> If it's 600D, then I find it unlikely to be screen itself - screen is articulated and separated.
> ...



Hi KacperP,

The UV/IR cut filter has been removed from the camera, it could be, as you say, something with the screen circuitry but the screen is on even when using the VF and goes off when taking a shot in both LV and VF.

One question, would the sensor heat up by the same amount whether ISO 100 or 3200 is used? I assume higher ISO will just amplify the signal stronger or would the sensor emit more heat as well? 

Thanks.


----------



## KacperP (Sep 23, 2014)

If I get this corrrectly, the image projected onto sensor is reversed true image.
Then potential "light source" would come from upper left side (when looking at camera from back).


----------



## dswtan (Sep 23, 2014)

I have this, but my pattern is a more defined flare. 

Mine's on a 5D2, also full spectrum (clear sensor filter) converted by Life Pixel. They may know more about this, since they've probably had comments on it over the years unless it's extremely rare (just you and I!). But I've not got around to reaching out to them, and I'm not at the point of complaining about it, since the simple workaround is just not to use Live View during astrophotography except for focusing.

You can see my posts on it from just a couple of weeks ago, with photos, here:
http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/54257998
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/Infrared_Photography/conversations/topics/22481

Mine -- complete dark, same with no lens attached, only source of light must be within body -- 30s at 1600 ISO:


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 23, 2014)

When the IR filter is removed, the camera sensor will pickup heat from inside the body. There are various shields for light, and they must be carefully replaced. I'd ask the company that did the work about a normal expectation. They should have tested it after the conversion.


----------



## g2 (Sep 24, 2014)

dswtan said:


> I have this, but my pattern is a more defined flare.
> 
> Mine's on a 5D2, also full spectrum (clear sensor filter) converted by Life Pixel. They may know more about this, since they've probably had comments on it over the years unless it's extremely rare (just you and I!). But I've not got around to reaching out to them, and I'm not at the point of complaining about it, since the simple workaround is just not to use Live View during astrophotography except for focusing.
> 
> ...



So appears to be a common issue after conversion.

I'll write them a mail over the weekend and see what they say, will update here once I have a reply from them.

Thanks guys for all the help.


----------



## g2 (Sep 24, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> When the IR filter is removed, the camera sensor will pickup heat from inside the body. There are various shields for light, and they must be carefully replaced. I'd ask the company that did the work about a normal expectation. They should have tested it after the conversion.



Will check with them.

By the looks of the images, it appears to be a light leak and not heat, especially dswtan image, though I could be wrong.


----------



## g2 (Oct 9, 2014)

An update.

I contacted Lifepixel about the issue and they seem pretty clueless about it as well, they mentioned it could be an internal IR light source, enabled when live view is turned on.

Sad to say I am a bit underwhelmed with their replies, the first reply came in about 2 days (understandable, I had mailed them over the weekend) but after that I had to mail them thrice (in 7-8 days) to get a reply and it has been a further 2 days and no reply to my last mail.

I have sung praises for their service and communication when I had the conversion done, but I am very dissatisfied with how they have handled communication this time.

If I hear anything else from them I will update here.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi g2. 
I am sorry to hear they are dragging their heels, hopefully it is because they are trying to find out more for you! 

I have always said that the measure of a business is not how they are when selling you their product / service, it is how they deal with a problem. The thing is when they have a basically reliable product they may not learn how to properly deal with any issues. 

Cheers, Graham. 



g2 said:


> An update.
> 
> I contacted Lifepixel about the issue and they seem pretty clueless about it as well, they mentioned it could be an internal IR light source, enabled when live view is turned on.
> 
> ...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 9, 2014)

Are you taking the photographs over some ancient indian burial ground? Jus askin'


----------



## g2 (Oct 10, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi g2.
> I am sorry to hear they are dragging their heels, hopefully it is because they are trying to find out more for you!
> 
> I have always said that the measure of a business is not how they are when selling you their product / service, it is how they deal with a problem. The thing is when they have a basically reliable product they may not learn how to properly deal with any issues.
> ...



I wholeheartedly agree Graham.




AcutancePhotography said:


> Are you taking the photographs over some ancient indian burial ground? Jus askin'



Haha, never know!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 10, 2014)

A lot more heat is generated during live view, not just from the backlight on the LCD, but the snsor gets warm as well. If left on too long, and the camera is in a warm location, it will go into overheat shutdown. Its also possible that components in the camera are drawing more power than normal, which makes them run hot.


----------



## g2 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> A lot more heat is generated during live view, not just from the backlight on the LCD, but the snsor gets warm as well. If left on too long, and the camera is in a warm location, it will go into overheat shutdown. Its also possible that components in the camera are drawing more power than normal, which makes them run hot.



Thanks mate, from dswtan pic, to me it looks like some source of light, his pics looks like light flare.


----------



## g2 (Nov 8, 2014)

**Update**

I was a bit pissed with the lack of replies from Lifepixel and their disinterest in the knowing cause of the issue (they should be concerned as it affects their business) so I decided to write on their Facebook wall, my message got deleted within an hour but their social media manager did contact me via message and forwarded my complaint to them and they started replying. Cheap trick to get their attention but it worked.

So now the update I got was that they did try on a number of Canon bodies and it appears to be a common issue, the streak is most likely caused by some internal IR light when using liveview but they are unable to locate the light and block / seal it. 

Best bet is to not use liveview for long exposures or use liveview to focus, turn it off and then take the shot. Not intuitive but I'd rather do this than spoil the shot. 

I will update here as and when I get more information.

Cheers


----------



## lintoni (Nov 8, 2014)

Well done in getting a reply!


----------



## g2 (Nov 16, 2014)

lintoni said:


> Well done in getting a reply!



Social media has some use after all ;D

Just heard back from them and they still cannot pinpoint the light leak, guess we have to live with it.


----------

